# Your Favorite Rep Comments



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 23, 2007)

It seems that the rep comments we receive are so good that they deserve rep themselves, whether they are knee slapping funny or kind and thoughtful. So lets' share but I am gonna set three ground rules:

1) Any comments shared must be from your last 20 reps.

2) ABSOLUTELY no rep comments that may reveal the identity of the person who repped you. 

3)Try to avoid sharing comments that may directly refer to a heated thread or a specific poster. This is meant to be fun!

I'll start:

"I'm considering wrapping you in bubble-wrap... for you own safety."


----------



## furious styles (Jun 23, 2007)

"Here--stick it in this bucket of water. No, not that bucket! That's kerosene! AHHHHHHH!"


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 23, 2007)

"You asshole, you didn't cite your sources!"


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 23, 2007)

Want To Touch The Hiney!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

All reps are flattering, IMO 

but this one was funny and made me smile 


"I find the bargain bragging disturbing. (BTW you look super yummy in those and I find that disturbin' too!) :all sorts of smilies:"


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 23, 2007)

This one is more or less just a demonstration of good taste  :

"yum cake & baileys! OMG !! LUSH!"


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 23, 2007)

1. "wow, you have my legs!"

2. "and bonus pussy!"


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 23, 2007)

"Children: all of them vile. All of them."


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 23, 2007)

of thr last 20:

i just died of cuteness, but lived to tell about it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2007)

> omg why do you guys do stuff like that! Now I have to know who it is, and the pearshaped one too! My nosiness kills me



and



> do you and your wife want to adopt a 26 year old? ;p



and



> Rep for what I believe might be spare Hagan Daaz in the garage freezer. Smart man!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 23, 2007)

penis cupcake!! Yay!

Bad murderer! No Big Mac!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2007)

I can only wonder... Did the pastrami have a hangover? LoL =D


You worship Satan.  LOL =)


----------



## Carrie (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh, I LOVE this thread, SC, way to go. 


My recent favorite:

"After all you've been thru this year, you're still the funniest of them all. Take that, crotch-man."


Made me grin.


----------



## ripley (Jun 23, 2007)

Glad you made it! You're right about Rainy being a feeder. Look under the mattress....I put some excellent chocolate there for you. The goats will be there Tuesday-you'll have to sign for them. 

Hey! I've been imagining you and rainy prancing around (yes, fat girls CAN prance...you've seen Fantasia, right??) in your frilly PJs giggling and having pillow fights. I hope you're having fun! Miss you!

For giving Rainy the finger.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 23, 2007)

"Now that's funny... a disease that looks good on you I might add " 





ahahahaha, so awesome!!


----------



## Canonista (Jun 24, 2007)

"a Machete Is The Exact Same Thing As A Plastic Fork, You Jerk!"


----------



## Tina (Jun 24, 2007)

> I'll be home soon, shnookums. ;D


 (no, Eric didn't send this to me, it was from a cute girl )


> Awww.... Eric Admirer ^_^. God dangit you two are so cute... ^_^





> I forgot all about the Tiki Punch. I loved that as a kid. But I THINK it was made by Canada Dry, no?


Nope, it was Shasta. Loved it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's one I received that made me laugh:


> *BUUUUUURP*


----------



## wistful (Jun 24, 2007)

One of my favorite rep comments: "I love cupcakes they're so delicate and feminine" :blink: I know the person meant well but I'm still not sure about that one.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 24, 2007)

You hush your mouth! My friend Heather and I always talk about going on the Oprah book tour (we both want to write one). You're after us on the list, bitch!

and

Quiet! Or she'll see us both! 

and

Rep for the daydreaming, 'cause I do it too. I plan out entire conversations in my head. They never happen like I think they will.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 24, 2007)

you're like one of those baby birds standing up in the nest, ya know


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, How do you even rep someone? I am a bit clueless with this. Many have made relevant comments, but I don't even know how to rep em for it!  
Susannah


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 24, 2007)

my favorite recent one:



> Amen, Honey Child! :-D


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 24, 2007)

My favorite so far on the basis of funniness. 

I bet you secretly read fanfic in which draco and harry are not only gay, but obese. ; ) (that's a joke, i think you're rad, actually)


----------



## Carrie (Jun 24, 2007)

Ass zit, ahoy!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 24, 2007)

"dont take it so hard buddy! the internet is like the out west we wish we still had..."

So true, you know? So true.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 24, 2007)

From farther back than the last 20:


I am NOT driving off a cliff with you; but I will hump Brad Pitt if the chance presents itself.

I wet myself with joy at your every post, my dear.

Looks like you need to shave your legs



My most favorite rep to GIVE is for having clean feet in pictures.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 24, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi, How do you even rep someone? I am a bit clueless with this. Many have made relevant comments, but I don't even know how to rep em for it!
> Susannah



Wagimawr showed me this same thing many moons ago... I didn't know either.

You click on the little cloud looking thing and a box will pop up where you write whatever it is that you'd like... You'll quickly discover the parameters on how you can rep people. Feel free to rep me as many times as you'd like 

fa_man_stan


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2007)

rainyday said:


> My most favorite rep to GIVE is for having clean feet in pictures.





HA!

I don't rep it, but I shorely do make note of it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 24, 2007)

This one made me snicker 

-You will be getting the bill for my wrecked car.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 24, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> You click on the little cloud looking thing



They're scales of justice.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 24, 2007)

Though I am not a very religious person, I get a lot of "amen!" comments in my rep list.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 24, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> They're scales of justice.


Eh... Justice is blind, it could be a cloud for all she knows.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 24, 2007)

'Holy awesome batman...'


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 26, 2007)

My Current Favorites:


"Now I can only think of orgies. Great." And.... "You rule and unicorns love you for it."



My old Favorite:

"mmmmmmmmmm.......cunty!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 26, 2007)

_"10 yrs of college and i only just figured out how to do this lol..just wanted to give ya a hug "​_


----------



## Tooz (Jun 26, 2007)

"Your shots are magnificent, Toozness a natural wonder of Western NY, part of what makes America great - rivalling Niagara Falls and Allegheny Park and stuff."

The rep comments from this person are always funny and so over the top, but this was the only recent one on my rep list.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 26, 2007)

> You're a brave soul for posting a pic like that.


 
How would you feel if you received the above rep for a non-naked photo you posted of yourself? 





I burst out laughing.


----------



## Esme (Jul 1, 2007)

"Yo, dawg, where my John Denver CD at?"

That rep comment made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 1, 2007)

"That'll fuck with their little heads. Wish I could see it."


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 1, 2007)

This one is thinly veiled, but I'll post anyway:

"I love you, buttercup, even when you do fling poo at me."


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 15, 2007)

This one is too good not to share...



*you get rep just for having the balls to include a Zepplin song in a list of horribly written songs. (Oh, and I am calling Jimmy Page and telling him where to find you lol )*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 15, 2007)

My two recent favorite reps have to be...

"I think I love you for this."

AND

"I like it when ya gets FIESTY!"


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 15, 2007)

Two best recent ones:

*"What the hell is that? The Pokemon penis monster?" 

"Vagina Pic....SO STOLEN and used with abandon."*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 15, 2007)

Sometimes, it's just nice to be appreciated:



> at last, the voice of reason


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 15, 2007)

> Hail, really? It's bright and sunny over here !





> A principle of charity post, well worded and considerate to everyone, thanks





> "It's been proven. By SCIENCE." Loved this.



 yeah, so I feel loved. it's nice.


----------



## Tina (Jul 15, 2007)

Currently, my fave is: "Oh, come on -- what's a little shit in your pants if you're losing weight??!?! " (in reference to that disgusting weight loss drug, Alli)


----------



## Friday (Jul 15, 2007)

> You know what?...I used to get a stiffy over him too...



 .......


----------



## supersoup (Jul 15, 2007)

"You corrupted my computer!"


----------



## Mishty (Jul 16, 2007)

"the pie is killing me!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2007)

> eek isnt that a picture of the babes in the wood. they fell asleep and died!



my bad..... 




> Wow! Time for a cold shower......



Couldn't help but like that one


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2007)

> First laugh of the day Rep!



Love it! I give rep daily for my first Dims laugh of the day, but have never received it. So cool -- thanks, youknowwhoyouare! :kiss2:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 16, 2007)

_"Muppet?? Nah...Tawny Kitean (sp?) maybe "_



Yeah, baby!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 16, 2007)

From the rep vaults:

"Forget touching your hand....you'd better at least whip out a boob or something."

"I'm still feeling pretty strong about the Sloppy Joe mix and ground beef topping. CAINT WE JEST TRAH IT, THIS ONE TAHM, HUNNEE??????!!?????"


More recent favorites:

"It's very difficult for me to believe that either of you are over 30. I mean that in a nice way!"

"Thanks!  Although I didn't THINK that's what I felt behind me. LOL"
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2007)

*Your avatar is cracking me up. I LOVE it.*

That's why I do it.. to crack people up.


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2007)

"I knew I liked you, and it certainly wasn't for your politics. "


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *Your avatar is cracking me up. I LOVE it.*
> 
> That's why I do it.. to crack people up.



It is a cute avatar. But then I am partial to Caturday pics.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2007)

*You are Such a bad man. I could watch that avatar over and over and...you get the picture. lol*

*I love your avatar!*

*Not topic related. Just saw your avatar. LOL*

and one non-avatar related...

*You made me snort my tea, thanks.*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 17, 2007)

_"Bitch! Sorry, could not resist.... I wonder how many people have all ready called you that. "_


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 17, 2007)

This is very recent..... I laughed so hard when I read it! 

"Orgasming over Pop Tarts...ATTA GIRL!!!"


*_thanks Ed!_  *


----------



## Carrie (Jul 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This one is thinly veiled, but I'll post anyway:
> 
> "I love you, buttercup, even when you do fling poo at me."



Whoever wrote that one is clearly a brilliant genius, unappreciated in her own time. 




Also, I have a new favorite: 

"Iz givehn u da buket repz!" 


It made me grin.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 30, 2007)

How do you find your rep comments?? I tried to do that last night and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 30, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> How do you find your rep comments?? I tried to do that last night and couldn't figure it out.


 Click on *User CP* in the upper left corner of the screen..they should be right there.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2007)

I liked this thread, and got a good one today... still giggling about it. 

"morbidly obese cats rule."

hee hee hee


----------



## Midori (Aug 17, 2007)

These were all great reps ... I loved them! Clearly I am not nearly loose enough on these boards because all the reps I've ever gotten are so serious ... noone ever gives me a silly comment ~laughs~. Not that I haven't appreciated them all ... they have each made my day and made me feel special ... I'm just thinking I must seem like such a serious person ... I need to tap into my goofiness I think ... 

&#9834;midori


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 27, 2007)

"MY god those are beautiful!"

Some people may think they know the post to which this refers...but it's in the Lounge, so you're wrong.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 28, 2007)

From the page I am on now.

" Lordy. I was thinking before you repped my post, "Wow,she(you)really DOES hate me."I have trouble figuring out what you mean sometimes. "...teeheeheeehheee....

and

" $25?!? Does it vibrate? "


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 28, 2007)

> if the secret was giant shafts you'd probably have more women subscribers...or miners!




hahahah


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 28, 2007)

_"Damn you're a pretty lady. Going to have to hide these from the husband. lol (kidding)"_

_"YOU HAVE GLOWING HORNS! Please surrender them to me forthwith. You're in violation of the, um, "all your cool stuff are belong to Barb" act of 2007. Yeah, that's it."_

THANK YOU!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 28, 2007)

> I'm sharleen. AND I APPROVED THIS MESSAGE! vote Joy!!


It's nice to have a fan club.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 28, 2007)

"Hail to the cinamon-sugary crunchy goodness!"

"I just saved lots of money by switching to Kittens!"

"I just want to rep you because you're "twitterpated". And I like that word. ALOT."



tee hee


----------



## Suze (Nov 28, 2007)

_I knew what ya meant. Was just being a pain in the ass._

_Here, have a bag of money_

_Cause' your smart_ (guess that was ironic)


----------



## Suze (Nov 28, 2007)

double,double

wopper?


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2007)

"Congratulations, you may have actually killied this thread!"


I Was proud of that one lol


----------



## Rowan (Nov 28, 2007)

*sigh* im still trying to figure out how the rep thing works....im so dumb


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 28, 2007)

Rowan said:


> *sigh* im still trying to figure out how the rep thing works....im so dumb



*An introduction* to the Reputation system.
Think of them as a declaration of agreement, humorous compatibility, wisdom, wit, and/or appreciation. Another Dimensions member can give you reputation points on any post he or she likes. He or she does so by clicking the 'Scales' icon (see AnnMarie's location guide in linked post) and is then presented with a pop-up box where he or she can attach a comment to the reputation points being given to you.
Reputation points you have received are located in User CP, right on the homepage, underneath Latest Reputation Received. You will see the point(s) total off to the right, and a list of recent reputation points given to you.

----------------------------
*Example Reputation Point* (from my own personal pot - my apologies to bigplaidpants)




*|* It grows on you *|* 10-12-2007 10:22 PM *|* bigplaidpants *|* Hear, Hear.
----------------------------

"Hear, Hear." is the comment sir bigplaidpants wanted to leave with the reputation points he allotted to me. The actual number of points given to you is determined by *how many green/gold boxes a person has underneath their UserName*. For instance, I have 5 Dark Green boxes, 5 Hot Green boxes, and 1 Gold box. That brings it to a total of 11 boxes. If I give reputation to you or anyone else at this time, I will give 11 points to that person.

I hope that helped.
And negative on the being dumb aspect. It's a large system, and takes quite a while to come to terms with and understand the system.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 28, 2007)

Hmm...some of my most memorable ones...not that I have that many, but still, haha. I'm going outside the last 20 actually, but not by much!


Umm...so theres:
"I have one word for this: !!!!!!." -Which is basically the only way I was able to cope with the situation in question.

Then there was this one...
"rep just for being hot!" -Because, c'mon, I'm totally going to massage my own ego here  (Hahaha, no really I'm not like that)

And then there was one that started something like...
"WTF? Now I just look like a dumbass..." -Hahahahahaha, always good for a laugh.

Yeah, actually they're not that cool. Heh.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 28, 2007)

Heh, wish I HAD 20 to limit myself to... As it is I'm limited to the last 7 (also, coincidentally, the first 7), but yer only gonna see one of them.

In reference to my name:


> How come you didn't go with Hercules Rockefeller, Handsome B. Wonderful, or Rembrant Q. Einstein? Couldn't spell them correctly?


Any Simpsons reference is gold in my book!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 28, 2007)

A cherished REP comment from a dear friend:

*I love your honesty about yourself and ability to admit when you're wrong. I also love your profile pic. I saved it. *


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 28, 2007)

This is a recent one:

"we'll have our own tryst. you bring the stutter, i'll bring the hairy forearms."


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 28, 2007)

I got one that my be a little too off-colour to post here, and it took the repper 2 PMs to explain it to me.


----------



## Suze (Nov 28, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Heh, wish I HAD 20 to limit myself to... As it is I'm limited to the last 7 (also, coincidentally, the first 7), but yer only gonna see one of them.



Was that a hint? (psst...look at my signature, love to make comments like that myself)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 29, 2007)

*OMG...if I lived near you and was single I'd make you marry me, baby!*

This was from one of the legendary board Don Juans, so I think it was meant for some other, umm, _lady_. :blink:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 29, 2007)

* looks around for the Juans *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 29, 2007)

"zomgz! :wubu: hottie hot pantsssssss"

It makes you feel good about yourself.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 29, 2007)

> i don't think a football makes a very good present



It made me smile


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Was that a hint? (psst...look at my signature, love to make comments like that myself)



That was too subtle to be a hint from me. If it were an actual hint I would've said "REP ME NOW, YOU BASTARDS! OTHERWISE I'LL GO TO EVERY ONE OF YOUR HOUSES & KILL YOU 'TIL YOU'RE DEAD!"

Now THAT was a hint!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 29, 2007)

Some of my favorite reps. A recent one was:

""ojos negros, piel canela que llevan a desesperar" 

It's nice when someone knows Spanish. 

and another:

"Muy, muy gorgeoso y los rolls...magnifico!"

I also like it when someone tries to speak Spanish.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 29, 2007)

Here are a few of mine. 1 Now that's a nice hiney  2 If there was ever a reason to get ridiculously drunk, that's probably it. Glad to see you survived! 3 I'm repping you for having a Who song as your sig. I looove the Who!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 29, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Some of my favorite reps. A recent one was:
> 
> ""ojos negros, piel canela que llevan a desesperar"
> 
> ...



Okay, I got 99% of that - but what does "desesperar" mean? Is it a typo? I don't recognize that one. 

For you english speakers, the rest is "Black eyes, cinnamon skin that wears/bears/carries (llevar can mean many things, not all of them translatable)_____ something. I don't know what that last word means


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2007)

i always appreciate the 'elle oh elle' ones i get. 
it sincerely never gets old.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 29, 2007)

hahahah! 

_But moooooommmmmmmmm I was just getting to the good crap >.<_


----------



## Suze (Nov 30, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> That was too subtle to be a hint from me. If it were an actual hint I would've said "REP ME NOW, YOU BASTARDS! OTHERWISE I'LL GO TO EVERY ONE OF YOUR HOUSES & KILL YOU 'TIL YOU'RE DEAD!"
> 
> Now THAT was a hint!



Did you receive any rep for this comment? In that case…you owe me some rep bay-bay!! 
Oh, and you can change your title if you want, you have enough repUTATION (that was a hint too btw, but you probably knew that already)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Runner up...
_
"Totally agreed re: swallowing. I'm mostly thinking 'I am pretty sure I'm not going to think this is sexy when I'm laying in the wet spot.'"_

And the winner is...

_"hear hear. hes such an ass."_


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 30, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Did you receive any rep for this comment? In that case…you owe me some rep bay-bay!!
> Oh, and you can change your title if you want, you have enough repUTATION (that was a hint too btw, but you probably knew that already)


As a fatter of mact, I did. I thought I had to have 100 posts to change my title thingy... I'll change it when I can think of something clever.

Errrm... I can't rep you for some reason. The hell is that all aboot?!


----------



## Suze (Nov 30, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Errrm... I can't rep you for some reason. The hell is that all aboot?!



*sheds a tear*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 30, 2007)

susieQ said:


> *sheds a tear*



Sorry love... next time I'm able to do it, I will. Promise... :kiss2:


----------



## Suze (Nov 30, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Sorry love... next time I'm able to do it, I will. Promise... :kiss2:


_
:batting:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Maxx Awesome again, dumb ass_


^
I tried but only got this message


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 30, 2007)

susieQ said:


> _
> :batting:
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Maxx Awesome again, dumb ass_
> ...



Aye, that's the same thing I got... only it said "susieQ" rather than "Maxx Awesome"... & it didn't say "dumb ass"; it said "you sexy beast".

Are we taking this thread too far Off-Topic?


----------



## Suze (Nov 30, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Aye, that's the same thing I got... only it said "susieQ" rather than "Maxx Awesome"... & it didn't say "dumb ass"; it said "you sexy beast".
> 
> Are we taking this thread too far Off-Topic?



heh...I guess so. But at least we are talking about rep, right?

ok,
stop.it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

This one REALLY made me laugh, as it was related to comments made in a thread about FA's who are trying to/contemplating "coming out of the closet":

*I feel I can admit this to you in confidence: I am attracted to smart, skinny, tall men. But don't tell anyone. I couldn't handle the societal rejection.*


----------



## Paw Paw (Dec 10, 2007)

I was kinda surprised by this one:

"nice post. for a dog. "

Hence, the new sig.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 10, 2007)

"Your posts are articulate, entertaining and of consistently high quality. As one "Heretic, Provacateur, and Jerk" (to coin a phrase) to another - well, Good Job!"

Ah, would that it were true! Still, it feels nice to know you're appreciated. I was frankly a bit disturbed by the whole "rep" concept at first. Figured I didn't really need any more body shots to my ego. :doh: What I can get now is that it's a very effective way of providing affirmative feedback that can bring up both the caliber of posts and participation when it's heeded. Certainly not foolproof but I've no doubt it contributes significantly to the overall character and tone of the community here, which I do sincerely enjoy.


----------



## ripley (Mar 7, 2008)

..........


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

My last 20 aren't as funny as some of my older rep... but here's my fav out of the 20.


> "I'm sorry, were you saying something?"


 in regards to a Scrubs quote.

I heart snark. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

> butthead



Made me grin .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes ... you monster. Let's laugh at 'em together, shall we?


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 10, 2008)

"Is that the official Monty Python foot? I'm honored to be kicked by it."


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2008)

"you're so lucky i'm not a cougar"

XD


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Mar 11, 2008)

One of my faves: If you were truly dedicated to the cause, you'd already be at least 2580 pounds.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

One of my more recent ones-

"Is your name Monday?"


----------



## Suze (Apr 9, 2008)

> I don't even know what that is, but I'm pretty sure you should have soap in your mouth right now. LOL



.............


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 9, 2008)

"Mellie for ambassador of the bewbs! lol"

*teehees*


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 9, 2008)

> Shouldn't that go in the "Post your sexiest pic in bondage!" thread?



:blink: 



P.S. can we actually visit our rep older than the most recent 20?


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruffie, two things: First, thank you for the heartwarming rep comment and the rep. You put a smile on my face. Secondly, the photo in your profile is just stunning. And there's no way on Earth you are 44. You look at least 10 years younger, lovely. :

Made my day!
Ruth


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 9, 2008)

"Love the av, Nerdlinger."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 9, 2008)

"After that post I need a shower." Of course with me that could mean so many things. In the context of the thread it was attached to I'll assume it was a compliment though?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. can we actually visit our rep older than the most recent 20?


Well, the only way I know is to go to your older posts and click on the scale. A message box opens that tells you if you recieved any rep and (in case there was) the rep message. 
(Don't know how it works if you got more than once rep for the post, though) 
[Checked that... the rep comments are listed in the message box.]


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

My favorite rep ever:

"I am shocked that you're 42 years old. You look to still be in your twenties."


----------



## Paquito (Apr 9, 2008)

"Here's some rep, even though that picture of those feet SCARE the hell out of me. Feet scare me, especially bony feet. But you're kind of growing on me."

Gracias Fascinita!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

It would SO rock if I could look back at all the rep comments that I have ever gotten and then do my pickin' and choosin'. There's plenty of favorites.

Here's some recent ones that I have received that I'll share:

_To be more specific, I'm a double posting Rockabilly nerd! Thanks for the reps! - Stan_

_Overdue spite rep._

_you have been hit by the random rep bandit_

_love the road pic, looks like one i would have taken _


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2008)

Points fo' messin' wif dey hedz. 

Picky, picky, picky! LOL. Does self-employed count? And are we meaning schlongcumference, schlongth or both?


Giving into temptation reps! Jesus humor always cracks me up!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2008)

> You seem like such a nice lady



It was given for a post about me wanting to eat a cat that tastes like donuts.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 10, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> It was given for a post about me wanting to eat a cat that tastes like donuts.



Dayum! Shootin' rep blanks again! I owe you AM!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 11, 2008)

I just got my favorite one today:

"And shame on YOU Dr. P for recognizing it. Just saying." 

This was in reference to the fact that I said there was never an appropriate time for a Yakov Smirnoff reference.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 18, 2008)

> Can you please fucking rep me already?


At least there's no beating around the bush there.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

"You have amazing eyes!".... from my ex's new girlfriend. :huh:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 23, 2008)

From TraciJo67......" Monique, you are so perfect, and, one day, I hope to be exactly like you. Thanks for just being..you. "

* dabs tears *


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> From TraciJo67......" Monique, you are so perfect, and, one day, I hope to be exactly like you. Thanks for just being..you. "
> 
> * dabs tears *



Wow. You read a lot into the word "Mossyrep", Mossything


----------



## mossystate (Apr 23, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Wow. You read a lot into the word "Mossyrep", Mossything



Oh, don't be so embarrassed. Ok..ok...it was what you said...* pats head and pinches your cheek *

Actually, my fave rep comments are some I could not post here....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> From TraciJo67......" Monique, you are so perfect, and, one day, I hope to be exactly like you. Thanks for just being..you. "
> 
> * dabs tears *





Now I'm offended....because that was ME that said that...... *stomps off angrily and rips down her Mossy shrine*


----------



## mossystate (Apr 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I'm offended....because that was ME that said that...... *stomps off angrily and rips down her Mossy shrine*




Oh, I know you will fix that shrine and make it bigger and grander!!!!

I like rubies. Please keep this in mind...thanky.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2008)

Rubies.....that must have been what you were searching for up your nasal cavity......errrrrrrr I mean no problem :batting:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rubies.....that must have been what you were searching for up your nasal cavity......errrrrrrr I mean no problem :batting:




Some people put money under the mattress ( won't even go into what some men put under there ), so, don't judge me, ya lil freakin fairy.


( the freakin is for some local plumbing company that is in hot water...their slogan is ....Stop Freakin...Call Beacon............ok, just saw that on the news..you really had to be there..or..inside my brain...to understand the great humor...ok..not that great...but...I keep myself busy )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Some people put money under the mattress ( won't even go into what some men put under there ), so, don't judge me, ya lil freakin fairy.
> 
> 
> ( the freakin is for some local plumbing company that is in hot water...their slogan is ....Stop Freakin...Call Beacon............ok, just saw that on the news..you really had to be there..or..inside my brain...to understand the great humor...ok..not that great...but...*I keep myself busy* )




Busy searching for treasure.....  




Oh yeah, I crack myself up sometimes....... :happy:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Busy searching for treasure.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



again...a very unhealthy obsession you have with my nose picture....would you like me to put it on black velvet and send it to you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2008)

mossystate said:


> again...a very unhealthy obsession you have with my nose picture....would you like me to put it on black velvet and send it to you?




That nose pic was the biggest one dab smack in the middle of your shrine........ :batting: 






Oh yeah, now you have me all hot and bothered again thinking of you in....errrrrrrrr on black velvet......:bow:


----------



## ripley (Jun 30, 2008)

..........


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think I've gotten any rep yet. *shrugs*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes you have, ayschucks. Look again. lol

Ripster - I have a good idea who that might have been. lol


----------



## ripley (Jun 30, 2008)

And you were WRONG.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 30, 2008)

What else is new?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 30, 2008)

My current fave....

"yes, the Pornympics. That symbol? condoms and cock rings"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 30, 2008)

Gawd, I have so many favorites. A current mishmash:

Good gawd, thank you....Voice of Reason Rep....Im sick of the thought police who believe hard ons are better than living

HE's SO busted!!!!

You look so damn beautiful in this picture. 

I dunno if the Violent Femmes and Weezer are indie ... persay ... but I've noticed that this this thread is flexible in genre as there's been quite a variety already posted ... punk .... alternative ..... 

it's an angora rabbit

i LOVE what you said and how you said it!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 30, 2008)

More...


"MWAH! Now if I can get sex as often (still infrequently) as rep!"

"lol I've been waiting to rep you and finally this thing lets me. What the hell is UP with that man's eyebrows? Plus, the orange fetish? *shiver*"

"WWWWAAAHHHH HAHA HA HA HA!!!"

"You goof. I have no idea what this is about, but I laughed"


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

this ----> 


no comments, no words, just that.


----------



## Friday (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh, God. Reppity rep rep rep rep rep FUCK YEAH!








I imagine a whole chorus of la la la la la la la. You started it, too. Figures. LOL 

:blush:


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 30, 2008)

"A man may slow down for a brunette, stop for a blonde, but he will back up for a redhead"


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 30, 2008)

this one is one of the more recent cute ones that I got. 

"alright ... so i'm nearly a decade late on this at this point, but i just wanted to send a big thanks your way for the support here, berna. you are a rockin', sassy ladayyy. can't wait to see you in jersey!!!"


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 30, 2008)

For those of you who may wonder how I have any rep at all:

"Me...having a coupla degrees in xxxxxx and somewhat well versed in xxxxxx/xxxxxx theory....was just trying to chat....I know your heart is in the right place...but man....I do feel "History Lessoned" by you a lot...Makes me chafe." (specifics deleted to preserve anonymity)

I recommended Gold Bond powder.  My fave real life rep comment in this vein was from my first ex. "He's a lot like garlic; a little bit of him goes a long way." :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2008)

"OK, that cracked me up. For once I didn't see even see the pecker connection coming (no pun intended)."


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 30, 2008)

then get urself over to the nekkid pic thread postehaste!! ;-p


----------



## Tooz (Jun 30, 2008)

My #1 favorite current rep comment I can't post due to its nature, but this is a close second:

"This guy always says stuff like this. At first I thought he was a troll (his posts on the "coochie" thread didn't seem real) but I guess he's just a cockopath."


Cockopath. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2008)

"My cheesecake thanks you "


This was after I made another of my dirty innuendoes


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 30, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes you have, ayschucks. Look again. lol
> 
> Ripster - I have a good idea who that might have been. lol



Where do I look???


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Where do I look???



Click UserCP above on the left next to FAQ and Donate (top of page underneath current thread title), and scroll down below the subscribed threads section to "latest rep received" I believe it says. You'll see who gave you rep, and what they said. It's a sweet thing to see when you log on.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 3, 2008)

"If you look closely at most pictures of Prez Bush,there's usually a real bush behind him. That's where the alien is hiding."

from a thread in Hyde Park

and

" REDNECK REP!!! Dirty food, warm drinks, and vendors plumber's crack. *sigh*"

from a random thread.both lovely amazing people... but still make me smile.

nothing like prez bush and rednecks running around.

i think though the oddest ones i get have nothing...
no words or smiles.... just rep.
they make me all curious.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i think though the oddest ones i get have nothing...
> no words or smiles.... just rep.
> they make me all curious.


I think that they might've installed a filter for "I just had an orgasm thinking of you."


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I think that they might've installed a filter for "I just had an orgasm thinking of you."



huh... well i be damned.

at least im slightly inspirational.
*shrugs*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 3, 2008)

> i have always said i wanted to run off and join the circus. And i love feta cheese. Maybe there's a future in that for us? Feta-eating sideshow freaks? something? ..no? ok.



Anytime, anywhere.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is a funny one I received the other day...



> That's just a teensy bit creepy Stan. But since it's food, I forgive you. LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 3, 2008)

"I want to wife you"



from a woman.......



Hey Lolly Lolly, get it any way you can!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 4, 2008)

You are much stranger than I thought. 
:smitten::wubu:


also a different one from a man:

I want to have your babies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 6, 2008)

You can get it in the bedroom, you can get it in the hall, you can get it in the kitchen, you can hang it on the wall -- Hey, it's YOUR rep, after all!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 6, 2008)

"I think everyone should have to respect my religious belief that I need them to give me $100. If they don't, it's religious persecution."


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I haven't got reps in months, suddenly I hit the jackpot.

"Hey, if you're not Dutch, you're not much, y'know? I had no idea. Now your coolness makes so much more sense!"

and

"http://www.activistfatgirl.commie"


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 12, 2008)

In response to a pic I posted on a foodee thread

"Is that Wild Blueberry Fair Trade Republic of Tea tea I see there? With a Borders sticker even? And a wild guess- Earl Greyer? British Breakfast? Ginger Peach? How'd I miss this thread? (Wait, I'll keep reading and find out I posted in it, lol)"


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 13, 2008)

"I'm glad it's you having my children"

Lol!

ETA: Just to clarify, I'm not actually pregnant!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 29, 2008)

In reference to an offhand remark I made about the bow smilie being kinda racist.

"I don't view the smiley as racist at all, I see it as a celebration of a race broken and domesticated to better serve the needs of taxpaying Americans. :bow:"

ROFLMAO :blush:


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 29, 2008)

This one made me chuckle. "Hi Jake. That is all."


----------



## bexy (Aug 29, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> "I'm glad it's you having my children"
> 
> Lol!
> 
> ETA: Just to clarify, I'm not actually pregnant!



was that from Fez?!!? LOL!!


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 3, 2008)

"Backside pics! "


----------



## snuffy2000 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hah! thankfully this one was still on there.

"A brave man loving on them staplers, they'll make you sterile I tell ya!"


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ Hello stranger, where you been?!


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2008)

I got this one for a technogeek post I jokingly made 
in the "What To Say In A Forum Rumble" Thread.

I did not know that...and I only marginally understand it now! I can always count on you for the unexpected. Glad you're here.


----------



## Suze (Sep 4, 2008)

> That smile is absolutely priceless




the funny thing is...i didn't think i was smiling at all.

(i'm thankful anyways dearest repper)


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 4, 2008)

my favorite rep was "that's why you are the coolest." It came from someone who I adore and appreciate.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 4, 2008)

"Kimmy! Look at moi! Look at me Kimmy!" Lol

(pic added for explanation... ) 

View attachment kathandkim.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 5, 2008)

"are you a goer?"

Not entirely sure if that's a compliment or not!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, are you? nudge nudge, wink wink, say no more, say no more?


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm sayin' nuffink


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2008)

Here's my comment to those who rep me, "Have I repped
you lately, 'cause I love ya'?".


----------



## furious styles (Sep 7, 2008)

my last three straight rep comments have ended with an exclamation point. that pleases me for some reason.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 7, 2008)

"Stevie Richards!! lol"- It was direct & to the point, that's what I liked about it.


----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2008)

> This was hurtful and petty. I had to report this post. Im sorry, Susie.



^
this guy is awesome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2008)

You are so sensible! *Bet you didn't think anyone would say that about you. *Hugs to you my friend!


:doh:


----------



## dragorat (Sep 14, 2008)

*But this 1 made me smile....
This is for you always being such a sweetheart *


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2008)

my fave as yet...

My GOD you're a bombshell. And it's great to see you posting again. Welcome home. :wubu:

cos this woman knows what she is talking about...she rocks the bombshell category!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 15, 2008)

" you mom sounds amazing "...can't get better than that


now, on this same page of rep, I got this..... " I came...oops "


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 15, 2008)

How can you not like this...
"Here is my belly bump and now to the ass"
Then there's:
"Rep for your rep for your rep for her rep... or something like that" 
"Doubling up on the rep - 1 banana, 2 banana, 3 banana 4; and for Match Game (76 in particular)!"
'hahahahah you goof"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

for remaining true to the sisterhood

booya!

Here's some for you. I hope you don't still hate me 

Have some b**ch Rep.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 16, 2008)

Most recent and by far my new favorite
'You have been spared in the great monkapocalypse of 2008. The streets will flow red with the blood of the... oh look, a banana!"


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 16, 2008)

"mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....I want you...................to change clothes...... "


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, I'm wearing a retainer and my monkey militia's legal team is on crack too!(You probably already got 2 or 3 reps that say this.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

WELL DONE! BRAVO!

Not really my favorite rep, but one I don't really get... An added smiley would have been helpful...


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 30, 2008)

Just got his one a bit ago

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL OH FUCK I AM SO GLAD MY REP METER FILLED BACK UP RIGHT NOW_ AS SOON AS I BURST OUT CHORTLING LOUDLY AT THIS!!!!!  I expect to see this in the favorite rep comments thread btw  

Here's one from last week


Nice to see your face! You two make a cute couple! 

Here's another good one

Woooo hoooo! I finally get to rep you again  Thanks so much, Sweetie- you really made my day *hug*


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 30, 2008)

ouchers on the curling iron....whew..heres some rap to take place of the lack of street cred


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2008)

fresh from the oven....." is it just me...or is he creepy ".....funny, because I imagined a very serious tone...

---

a few days back.... " The trick is to move out of the way just as he is about to crush you with his penis "

---

and...one from Smushygirl...which...I cannot share....she is :wubu:..and...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine is: You are one hot babe


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 4, 2008)

Got this one today "RAAAAA!!!! HULK *SMASH!* RAAAA!!!!" I like it cos of the shock value. I wasn't sure if I was being repped or mugged.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2008)

Geddy Lee!!! AAAAHAHAHAHAHAAA. You are so wrong. But you recovered with the Bitchin Camaro. Nice touch. Thanks!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2008)

I was served with some negative rep. I will take it...mmmmmm, rep points.:blush:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 6, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I was served with some negative rep. I will take it...mmmmmm, rep points.:blush:



Me too!! 

I feel strangly proud.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 6, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Me too!!
> 
> I feel strangly proud.





mossystate said:


> I was served with some negative rep. I will take it...mmmmmm, rep points.:blush:



I'd gladly zam you both with loads of negative rep, if only I could :wubu:


----------



## dragorat (Oct 6, 2008)

*OK here are 2 I've recieved within the last week or so....1)Shameless love rep.....2)Your posts are definitely words of wisdom*


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 8, 2008)

"Jelly Belly! I hope you don't take that as an insult"

Nope! I'm VERY flattered 'cause they're so sweet! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I was served with some negative rep. I will take it...mmmmmm, rep points.:blush:




Monique, when those damn rep gawds finally allow me, I am repping the hell out of you for the new avatar pic- Gawd you look stunning!!!! :wubu: :smitten::bow:


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 10, 2008)

"It's a really huge coast."

"Best avatar ever. Also, thanks for the belated email. Also, you are cool. Getcha cake anytime."

"Picking my jaw up from the floor..." from a girl...:wubu:

and one from a month ago... but it still makes me LOL.

"Should we make you the Mayor of Lesbiana Land then? Lol!"

:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hee hee. You said "big banana." 

WOW that a lot of ASS Kissing....... How much rep to the gold star?

assclown - oh yeah - assclown -


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't have but one interesting rep, but I won't post it because it might cause a problem.
:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2008)

> Time to go back to school then lol.


This one was really good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

You know what's huge? My one rep point! TAKE IT ALL!!!!


lol your posts all through this thread have cracked me up lol


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 27, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Geddy Lee!!! AAAAHAHAHAHAHAAA. You are so wrong. But you recovered with the Bitchin Camaro. Nice touch. Thanks!



I think I might know who would have sent you that one!

(I'll PM you with my guess!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

> Art. Pure art. Pure genius art. Pure evil genius art. Pure evil genius. Pure evil. Evil.



 :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Monique, when those damn rep gawds finally allow me, I am repping the hell out of you for the new avatar pic- Gawd you look stunning!!!! :wubu: :smitten::bow:




:blush:...aw...thanks!!!...I just had this taken...:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> :blush:...aw...thanks!!!...I just had this taken...:blush:



Put your finger back in your nose again and it's absolutely perfect......


----------



## Shosh (Nov 5, 2008)

I gotted repped today when a person thought I had paid them a compliment, but I was actually politely razzing them. Oh well, no harm done I guess.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 9, 2008)

> lol Greg Evigan! I haven't heard that name in decades. Are you some kind of really old man?



I'm only 24! How could I forget the greatness of _My Two Dads_?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

you saucy whore!!...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 12, 2008)

Starting to type in all caps after the first few phrases gives his message more power,don't you think? Also 600* is pretty good. Don't let this one get away.

(*This repper meant dollars. Not pounds. Just in case some were getting other ideas.)


----------



## imfree (Nov 12, 2008)

"You might be too busy with all of your scientific 
discoveries to be a husband. Maybe a steady 
girlfriend will do."

Thanks for the kind, encouraging words and
advice, DAB.:bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> "You might be too busy with all of your scientific
> discoveries to be a husband. Maybe a steady
> girlfriend will do."
> 
> ...



Oh Edgar, you sure do know how to make a girl blush!


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Oh Edgar, you sure do know how to make a girl blush!



Hahaha!, that was sweet and I'd rep ya'
for that if I wasn't all out of DAB rep!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

*** You fucking COMMUNIST! Go back to Russia, with love. Oh, and ... love always, me 

Better red...than you...


*** ok, you make me laugh and get me hot, yada, yada, hehe

I may not make any lists of ' women who make you hot ', but, I get men professing such things.....in private...:blink:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *** You fucking COMMUNIST! Go back to Russia, with love. Oh, and ... love always, me
> 
> Better red...than you...
> 
> ...



Hmm. I think one of those gems came from me. Which one ... which one ... 

Oh yeah. The profane one. I meant it, too. Except the "love always" part. If you lose any weight, I'm outta. I'm fickle that way.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Hmm. I think one of those gems came from me. Which one ... which one ...
> 
> Oh yeah. The profane one. I meant it, too. Except the "love always" part. If you lose any weight, I'm outta. I'm fickle that way.



Shhhhh...I am still basking in the glow of male attention.

* eats a plate of cottage cheese and tomatoes *


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 21, 2008)

"ooh, now I get to give out cock rep, to a lady, how often does that happen?"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 21, 2008)

"Not really a comment on the post, but . . .are you, by any chance, Hobbit? I think that Rivendell is somewhere in Wisconsin. Your profile pic. looks as I would imagine Sam Gangee's wife, Rosie, to look (very kissable!!!) "


Also;

"Nothing Better than Chinese Lunch  "


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 21, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Not really a comment on the post, but . . .are you, by any chance, Hobbit? I think that Rivendell is somewhere in Wisconsin. Your profile pic. looks as I would imagine Sam Gangee's wife, Rosie, to look (very kissable!!!) "



Is this person seriously implying that hobbits (such as Samwise Ga*m*gee) live in Rivendell?

Sounds like someone didn't pay attention.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 21, 2008)

I grew up on Long Island and we had a hobbit problem pretty bad there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm getting funny looks right now. Stupid cucumber is more reliable that i am damn it


I'm late to this thread but no, you're not the only 'Freaky Bitch' Ssshhh though, it's a secret!.

This was said in rep response to a compliment I had given the person:

you Madamoiselle, have great taste!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 23, 2008)

"Against butts? No... If it comes with a nice belly and some nice boobs, it's all right... "


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 19, 2008)

Recent-ish...still within the top half of my "Latest Reputation Received" list.

I'm quite flattered by it, especially given the source.

View attachment rep comment.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 14, 2009)

Buuuuump.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 14, 2009)

I didnt even read this post but COMPANY FLOW in the WICKED SIGNATURE means REP from the LEAST SINCERE MEMBER on THIS WEB site.

^ probably one of the best reps i've ever gotten


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 14, 2009)

furious styles said:


> I didnt even read this post but COMPANY FLOW in the WICKED SIGNATURE means REP from the LEAST SINCERE MEMBER on THIS WEB site.
> 
> ^ probably one of the best reps i've ever gotten



that was said in confidence you _monster_


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 14, 2009)

furious styles said:


> I didnt even read this post but COMPANY FLOW in the WICKED SIGNATURE means REP from the *LEAST SINCERE MEMBER* on THIS WEB site.
> 
> ^ probably one of the best reps i've ever gotten





TotallyReal said:


> that was said in confidence you _monster_



LOL... how...odd... that you were the first person I thought of when reading that


----------



## Tooz (Feb 14, 2009)

"I would have posted "Cry me a fucking river, little lord Fauntleroy" but your response is just as effective and keeps me from getting banned"


----------



## furious styles (Feb 14, 2009)

TotallyReal said:


> that was said in confidence you _monster_



i thought that if i withheld your name .. well i mean i just .. oh god_ i just don't know about anything anymore!_


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 14, 2009)

"AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH! PUN OVERLOAD!"

Mission _ACK_-complished!


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks. Bitch.

Such a classic


----------



## frankman (Feb 14, 2009)

I got this a little while ago, and it made my day:

"nice avatar...wanna fuck? lol"

If only I knew which avatar I had when I got it...:doh:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 14, 2009)

Just got this the other day:

"WORST THREAD EVER!"

But then that was the point...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2009)

too much hate, not enough penis... wait that came out wrong


penispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenispenis




Penis


----------



## Victim (Feb 14, 2009)

I wish every one of my posts generated this comment:

Almost fainted in a lustful swoon.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 15, 2009)

baby don't hurrrt meh ;O

Loooooove it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, I was thinking the same thing. Oh and just because great minds really to think alike - penis peniS penIS peNIS pENIS PENIS (I made it get bigger, just for you)



If you're aware of *ahem*s that DO have cellulite on them, I'd report them to the doctor post haste.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2009)

> Awesome picture! I'm all for a nextgen Battletoads remake.



Is this Battletoads?


----------



## mossystate (Apr 7, 2009)

" maaaaaahn you are a harpie hero! You are also a gorgon and every other mythical woman monster!! lol "


:wubu:




* runs a brush through my snakes and dares you to look into my eyes *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2009)

Um, OK...you have Rad Boobies, There, feel better? hahaha!

lol I giggles, too. And snorts. And chortles. 

13,000 posts? Holy crap that's a lot!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 8, 2009)

"Harry, I'm going to let you in on a little secret. Every day, once a day, give yourself a present. Don't plan it. Don't wait for it. Just let it happen."

YES! 


YES!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

For mentioning Patsy Cline and Cannibal Corpse in the same post.. i think this may be something only to be seen once in a lifetime!!


----------



## frankman (Apr 8, 2009)

"I liked this post so much, I bought it dinner (but I didn't sleep with it!)."


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

I got this one the other day and it made me smile cos of its awesomeness.



> For those about to rep/If you want rep you got it/rep breaker/dirty rep done dirt cheap/highway to rep/rep in black and I'm out of lame AC/DC rep jokes. Enjoy.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 8, 2009)

> We should all look so pretty drunk



Thank you


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

Some of my recent faves (in no particular order):



> LOL! poker cards?





> Arrgh! You got! I'm drenched!





> This is for all those BIG comments you have been making lately





> Rep for giving me a needed laugh. Be blessed


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

You have a mighty trivial pursuit winning brain. I like it. PS: mantis shrimp might be really dangerous, but it sounds kind of ... It's still a SHRIMP (an extreme shrimp...).


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 8, 2009)

I got this one last year:



lipmixgirl said:


> joe, you ROCK!!!! your mayor APPROVES!!!!



It's a little unexpected, seeing as i dont actually have a mayor, but nice i guess


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

"I think you may be right"

I've been waiting my whole life for confirmation.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a few fairly awesome recent ones: 

"Those are, uh... lovely rings you have there. "

"I seen cookies come and cookies go. I know the industry, frankly."

"damn fine coffee!"


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 8, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, the only way I know is to go to your older posts and click on the scale. A message box opens that tells you if you recieved any rep and (in case there was) the rep message.
> (Don't know how it works if you got more than once rep for the post, though)
> [Checked that... the rep comments are listed in the message box.]



Thanks for the tip, Wolfie. You just opened the floodgates.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 8, 2009)

Let's change that: Do I really think that reps are important? Do you think that this aging, would-be philosopher, sitting on his mountain top (or ant hill, or mushroom) muttering to himself through a megaphone, really cares if his message are being heard and appreciated? You darn tootin' I do! The reps that have been the most meaningful to me, regardless of length, content, or style, are those which I've received for the posts which are of the greatest meaning to me personally - those which bring tears to my eyes as I write them.

In this sense, the rep below is very high on the list because of the content of the post to which that person responded. It was from someone with whom I have not had much correspondence, but have much respect for.

Here is the post, followed by the rep.


*"Thank for posting the Neruda links. Very meaningful."​*
I was at loss to know how to recover this rep. I could never figure out how to save them, though there seems to be a file designated for them. Wolfie pointed out that one could click on the scale symbol to recover reps for that post. I went back through my list of threads and posts and hit a blank wall, since only the most recent 500 are saved. However, by going to the post list of another member, I was able to recover the post. I do wish that there were archives for all the posts, but Conrad busts his anatomy the way it is to keep us profligate posters happy.

Boteroesque Babe also pointed out that one can google for posts by individuals and click on the archive icon. Some, but not all, can be recovered that way. Not even the mighty Google has infinite capacity.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Rep for posting something that probably went over the heads of about 99.9% of the posters/lurkers to this board


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 9, 2009)

> holy jumping boobies batman!!!



:wubu::blush::wubu::blush:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 22, 2009)

It seems like this thread has died. =[




> You can't fool me, I've seen teapots before and this is somehow different.


----------



## frankman (Apr 22, 2009)

> This is the best thing i have ever seen here!! EVER!! I very nearly peed! SO FUCKING FETCH!!



this is one of the more enthusiastic ones.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 22, 2009)

frankman said:


> this is one of the more enthusiastic ones.



My frankman rep is my new sig line


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 22, 2009)

> Sweet beauty of the Risen Jesus rep!



Best. xxxxxx


----------



## butch (Apr 22, 2009)

Reading this thread makes me realize that I give out crappy rep comments. Hope the cans my rep leads to at least makes up for my lack of skill in the rhetorical art of rep giving.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2009)

Rep me or I'll hold you agaisn't the wall with my belly! Ok, well I might do that anyways if you ask nice


----------



## butch (Apr 23, 2009)

butch said:


> Reading this thread makes me realize that I give out crappy rep comments. Hope the cans my rep leads to at least makes up for my lack of skill in the rhetorical art of rep giving.



I just got a really funny rep comment thanks to this post (that rhymes, too!):

_My rep comments are never good, but at least I have awesome boobs!_


Thank you, rep giver, for having mercy on me and showing me how its done (and making me laugh).


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 23, 2009)

butch said:


> I just got a really funny rep comment thanks to this post (that rhymes, too!):
> 
> _My rep comments are never good, but at least I have awesome boobs!_



WIN!:blush:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 29, 2009)

I got the best rep comment ever this morning: 


"No shit." 









Love it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2009)

I see we're working the same threads with lightning speed. Both of them can definitely get dirrrtier. 


Lol I bet he does have an itty bitty thing


----------



## frankman (Apr 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see we're working the same threads with lightning speed. Both of them can definitely get dirrrtier.
> 
> 
> Lol I bet he does have an itty bitty thing



It's true, like 2 inches when hard. I thought about starting a thread, but the other dude seemed insecure with 5", so I felt awkward about it.

My solution is keeping the lights of during, and substituting with a baby arm. Trick is to keep the baby quiet, but size-wise I'm told it really hits the spot.

(I truly do not know where this sh*t is coming from. I must have issues or something...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2009)

I truly wondered if someone would think those two completely separate rep comments were related.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

a Few of My Favs'
Slut it up!
getting separated anytime soon?
can I touch??


----------



## frankman (Apr 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I truly wondered if someone would think those two completely separate rep comments were related.....



I actually made an effort not to. It gave me a reason to post some really retarded stuff, and be honest: who could say no to that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2009)

frankman said:


> I actually made an effort not to. It gave me a reason to post some really retarded stuff, and be honest: who could say no to that?



Shut it and post nekkid pics already....sheesh :doh:


----------



## frankman (Apr 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Shut it and post nekkid pics already....sheesh :doh:



I already embarrased myself with a link in repwhines. I'll save the Nekkidness for some other time.


----------



## ladle (Apr 30, 2009)

Now I want to walk around with my camera strapped to my calf to see what my cats see!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 2, 2009)

Why would assless chaps wear monkeys?

also

How about midget sized man worms....would you not find them to be lucky?


----------



## frankman (May 2, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Why would assless chaps wear monkeys?
> 
> also
> 
> How about midget sized man worms....would you not find them to be lucky?



Sometimes wearing a monkey is all an assless chap can hang on to.

also

The luckiness of midget sized things in genaral can be debated. 
Mostly by assless chaps wearing monkeys.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2009)

Me naughty?! You started it, I just quoted!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Monty Python rep!!! My absolute favorite ones


----------



## Paquito (May 2, 2009)

Star Wars and Sex, always a good combo, right?


----------



## runningman (May 5, 2009)

La la la I left my bra in CT .... my undies tooooo!


----------



## KnottyOne (May 5, 2009)

Someday, if you work really hard at it, all your dreams will come true. I'll be checking the papers.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 7, 2009)

Wow! You do more for red than a great sunset!!

(Aww, thank you, repper! :wubu


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 8, 2009)

> rep laser pew pew pew



MADE MY DAY!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

> (in a godfather voice) remember dis' favor ..



Cracked me UP when I read it!


----------

